# Unregelmäßige Transalp der Madelbachtaler Schlammspritzer



## Oberaggi (21. August 2008)

Hier können wir den (armen) reichen Daheimgebliebenen täglich einen Statusbericht zukommen lassen.


----------



## vega970 (21. August 2008)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Hier können wir den armen daheimgebliebenen täglich einen Statusbericht zukommen lassen.



-armen-  bitte streichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (21. August 2008)

Ich zurückgebliebender Armer wünsche den tollkühnen Transalpinisten eine tolle Tour ohne Unregelmäßigkeiten. Auf das sich die Feuchtigkeit nur in Form von WB zeigt. 
Auffi geht's Männer. Der Berg ruaft und der Cappuccino am See wartet.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (21. August 2008)

puremalt schrieb:


> der Cappuccino am See wartet.




Was issen das ... iss da Allohol drinn......???


----------



## Oberaggi (21. August 2008)

vega970 schrieb:


> -armen-  bitte streichen


Ok, ok. Besser so? 

Noch 36h bis zur Abfahrt


----------



## b-kutscher (21. August 2008)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Ok, ok. Besser so?
> 
> Noch 36h bis zur Abfahrt



oh nä saas noch


----------



## vega970 (22. August 2008)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> oh nä saas noch



schon nervös  b-kutscher da fliegst du doch drüber...

                                          wie nix


ist eigentlich heute Abend noch Abschiedsparty ?

Grüße


----------



## Klinger (22. August 2008)

Macht sich da vielleicht etwas Nervosität bemerkbar?


----------



## Oberaggi (22. August 2008)

Noch 24 Stunden und einmal schlafen (wer nicht zu nervös ist) 

@Vega: Ist das eine Einladung?


----------



## Klinger (22. August 2008)

Habe gerade mit einem Arbeitskollegen telefoniert, der sitzt am Arlberg und hat sich die Hirse verballert (okay, hatte er zum Teil auch schon früher, aber jetzt hat ihm die Sonne den Rest gegeben).

Tausche Gummistiefel gegen Sonnencreme!


----------



## b-kutscher (22. August 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Habe gerade mit einem Arbeitskollegen telefoniert, der sitzt am Arlberg und hat sich die Hirse verballert (okay, hatte er zum Teil auch schon früher, aber jetzt hat ihm die Sonne den Rest gegeben).
> 
> Tausche Gummistiefel gegen Sonnencreme!



moment ich hann zuerst gefragt wer gummistiefel braucht Freundche]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (22. August 2008)

Bei der momentanen Gummistiefelverkaufswut wird der Weltgummipreis sicher in den Keller fallen. Gut für die Familienplanung.


----------



## Oberaggi (22. August 2008)

Was sind eigentlich gedämpfte Temperaturen? 
Sieht doch alles ganz gut aus.

Weitere Aussichten:
Westalpen: Der Sonntag verläuft im gesamten Westalpenraum überwiegend sonnig und stabil. Die Fernsicht ist bis zum Abend ausgezeichnet. Am Montagvormittag wieder verbreitet sehr sonnig, im Tagesverlauf entstehen Quellwolken und am Nachmittag ist mit lokalen Schauern und Gewittern zu rechnen. Auch am Dienstag und Mittwoch meist sonnig mit Schauerneigung an den Nachmittagen.
Ostalpen: Nach Auflösung einzelner Restwolken setzt sich am Sonntag überwiegend die Sonne durch. Die Temperaturen sind etwas gedämpft. Am Nachmittag herrscht gute Fernsicht. Am Montag bei Hochdruckwetter recht sonnig, in den Südalpen wird es am Nachmittag gewittrig. Auch am Dienstag und Mittwoch sollte es stabiles Bergwetter mit geringer Schauerwahrscheinlichkeit geben.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (22. August 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Macht sich da vielleicht etwas Nervosität bemerkbar?



Bei dem Materialverschleiß wär´ ich auch nervös ....


----------



## vega970 (22. August 2008)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Was sind eigentlich gedämpfte Temperaturen?



das ist wie in China...95% Luftfeuchtigkeit Dampf halt

Oberaggi, kannst zur Abschiedsparty kommen, aber Vorsicht, dann liegst
du unterm Tisch und ich sitze im Auto nach Grainau

Viel Spass


----------



## b-kutscher (22. August 2008)

gute nacht mädels und gummistiefelphobicker


----------



## Klinger (23. August 2008)

Es sieht nach Sonne aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-kutscher (23. August 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Es sieht nach Sonne aus...






wieso hasche ausm fenster geschaut...iss doch noch dunkel um 6uhr


----------



## vega970 (24. August 2008)

Hi,
Klinger online und kein Bericht, traurig traurig

dann berichte ich mal, habe gestern mit dem anderen daheim gebliebenem
dreirad sein 40ten gefeiert
Grüße
Vega970


----------



## puremalt (28. August 2008)

Wo sind sie nur? Man hört nix. Hoffentlich sind sie nicht in eine Gletscherspalte gerutscht, von Murmeltieren überwältigt oder einer WB-Überdosis zum Opfer gefallen. Oder, mein Gott, vielleicht hatten sie sogar einen Platten und der Hubschrauber kann nicht landen?


----------



## vega970 (28. August 2008)

Hi puremalt,

die sind bestimmt fertisch, und hängen am Tropf

Grüße aus dem Voralpenland "Nordschwarzwald"


----------



## Klinger (30. August 2008)

WB-Notstand am Lago - dem Kutscher seine Kolleche sind Luschen!


----------



## b-kutscher (31. August 2008)

dehemm!!!schluchz heul flenn!!!


----------



## Schlammspritzer (31. August 2008)

War einfach *gigantisch *

Super Wetter, super Team, super Strecke, super Guide, super Hotels......

Oberaggi hat mit seinem Garmin  alles aufgezeichnet......

Sicher gibt es demnächst auch Bilder hier.......


----------



## Oberaggi (31. August 2008)

So hier mal eine kleine Auswahl.
Wetter war gar nicht so schlecht, Stimmung und so auch. 
Den letzten Mann mussten wir leider zurück lassen.
Und nicht zu vergessen unser Guido.


----------



## Klinger (2. September 2008)

Wenn ich besser italienisch (oder die besser deutsch) könnte, könntet ihr euch einen neuen letzten Mann suchen. Habe mich bei Meckis in Torbole als letzter Mann beworben!!


----------



## b-kutscher (2. September 2008)

???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (3. September 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Wenn ich besser italienisch (oder die besser deutsch) könnte, könntet ihr euch einen neuen letzten Mann suchen. Habe mich bei Meckis in Torbole als letzter Mann beworben!!




Sehen wir dich jetzt bei VOX, auswandern ohne Fremdsprache, arbeitslos
und 2000  Startkapital 

Grüße


----------



## puremalt (3. September 2008)

und nicht vergessen der Einwanderungstest. Dazu gehören zB die Fragen: Wo bekommen Sie am Lago di Garda WB? Wie lange bleiben Sie, wenn es keins gibt? Wie, sie sind immer noch da? Ach so, Sie haben einen Platten!


----------



## s rädsche (6. September 2008)

.


----------



## Klinger (6. September 2008)

Damit die Diskussion eine Ende hat:
Ich bin wieder in heimischen Gefilden (meins macht die beschte Gefillde!!!)
Das Wetter war dann auch nicht mehr so toll und das WB eigentlich viel zu teuer.
War ne supergoile Tour und ich war sicher nicht zum letzten Mal mit dem Radl am Lago.
Danke an alle, die mich überredet haben mitzufahren. 

Übrigens: wo liegt dieses "Madelbachtal"???

@Kutscher: was liest Du eigentlich in den Bike-Zeitungen wenn Du Meckis in Torbole nicht kennst?????

@rädsche:??????


----------



## b-kutscher (7. September 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Damit die Diskussion eine Ende hat:
> Ich bin wieder in heimischen Gefilden (meins macht die beschte Gefillde!!!)
> Das Wetter war dann auch nicht mehr so toll und das WB eigentlich viel zu teuer.
> War ne supergoile Tour und ich war sicher nicht zum letzten Mal mit dem Radl am Lago.
> ...


ei wegen den bildchen logisch odder???


----------



## s rädsche (7. September 2008)

@Klinger: jetzz mach awwer mohl e PUNKT 
LG s rädsche


----------

